# 592                                                      Prices at 592 [CLOSED]



## Bluelady

I'm reusing this thread because I did some time traveling today. The twins are buying turnips at 592. It's 12 pm in my game. Use the warp pipe.

Tips are appreciated but not required. Also, I'll be cleaning around my room and may take a few minutes to respond.


----------



## Zerous

Hey! I'd love to come if you wouldn't mind


----------



## Bluelady

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> Hey! I'd love to come if you wouldn't mind


You're in.


----------



## Zerous

Agh so sorry ;-; my internet just randomly cut out.

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2021

It looks like it’ll be out for while sadly :/ sorry to interrupt your session like that


----------



## Bluelady

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> Agh so sorry ;-; my internet just randomly cut out.


That's ok. The gate is still open so I'm assuming that the dodo code is still the same.


----------



## S.J.

I'd love to pop by if that's ok!


----------



## Bluelady

S.J. said:


> I'd love to pop by if that's ok!


You're in.

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2021



Believe_In_Kittens said:


> Agh so sorry ;-; my internet just randomly cut out.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 30, 2021
> 
> It looks like it’ll be out for while sadly :/ sorry to interrupt your session like that


Well, if it gets fixed before I go to sleep; then I'll be glad to have you over again.


----------



## Zerous

thanks again!


----------



## Bluelady

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> thanks again!


you're welcome


----------



## S.J.

Thank you again!


----------



## Bluelady

S.J. said:


> Thank you again!


you're welcome And thank you for the gift as well!


----------



## Bloodflowers

May I come over?


----------



## Bluelady

Taengoo said:


> May I come over?


Of course. Adding you now.


----------



## Looigi

May Hop In? But It Will Take A Sec For me Bc I Gotta Log On And Stuff.


----------



## Bluelady

Looigi said:


> May Hop In? But It Will Take A Sec For me Bc I Gotta Log On And Stuff.


Of course, I'm adding you now.

Edit:
@Looigi 

I'm going to move you into the queue until you're ready. In the meantime, I'm going to use local co-op with my niece's switch to buy more turnips.


----------



## Bluelady

I will be locking up in 30 min.


----------



## Bluelady

Re-opening this thread.


----------



## Fitolink

Hello! Can I come?


----------



## Bluelady

Fitolink said:


> Hello! Can I come?


Yes. The code will be visible to you in a minute. I'll like your post when ready.


----------

